# ADATA SH14 750 GB USB 3.0 External HDD Review



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

*ADATA SH14 750GB USB 3.0 External HDD*

*Storage Space:* *750GB(usable 698GB)*

*Cost:* *4.8k+Tax*

*Location of Purchase:* *Technocrat Kolkata(see note below).*

*Product Pics:* 

*i.imgur.com/esBwa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ai7QW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/o83RG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9JJGY.jpg


*It has a Toshiba HDD inside:*
*i.imgur.com/BxeBz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KYvzb.jpg



*Mini Review(comparison with WD Essential SE USB 3.0):*

*HD Tune Read Benchmark(Default mode):*

*1. ADATA SH14:*

*i.imgur.com/wNUDa.png

*2. Western Digital My Passport Essential SE:*

*i.imgur.com/kNzbJ.png

*Diskspeed 2.0:*

*1. Adata SH14: 
*
*i.imgur.com/DtMEY.jpg

*2. Western Digital My Passport Essential SE:*

*i.imgur.com/3Tv6n.jpg



*Cost per GB: *

*Adata SH14(USB 3.0):* 5000/750 = *6.66/-*

*Western Digital My Passport Essential(USB 3.0):* 4400/500 = *8.80/-*

*Seagate Expansion(USB 2.0):* 4100/500 = *8.20/-*


*My take:* *The best USB 3.0 external hdd money can buy, cost per GB is lower than USB 2.0 hdd let alone USB 3.0 hdd from competition, performance is blistering fast, a drive that runs as fast as its desktop counterpart at 5400RPM, warranty is standard 3 yrs replacement, silent, runs cool, and comes with added features like shock and water protection that actually works(refer to TPU review below).*


*External Reviews:*

*Techpowerup: *
ADATA Superior SH14 500 GB USB 3.0 Review - Page 1/5 | techPowerUp

*Guru3d:*
ADATA SH14 portable USB 3.0 HDD review

*Engadget(preview):*
ADATA's SH14 hard drive packs a stylish yet rugged punch -- Engadget



*Note:* Adata is serviced by *Rashi peripherals* all over India, but in kolkata *technocrat* directly imports them from Adata Taiwan and provides warranty for them, if anyone has any issues with Rashi then you can buy Adata Hdds from technocrat, they have a great selection of adata products, 16GB USB 3.0 pen drives for 950/-(all) etc.

*Technocrat is an official Distributor of Adata in India:* *www.adata.com.tw/index.php?action=ss_main&page=ss_wheretobuy&lan=en


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 7, 2012)

Short n sweet! Congrats on your purchase..


----------



## Skud (Feb 7, 2012)

That's fast!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Short n sweet! Congrats on your purchase..


Thanks, actually I wrote this article for Latest purchase thread, but got a little too big 



Skud said:


> That's fast!!!


I know, now just to check for reliability. 1 yrs without any issues is a good mark, but toshiba drives are good afaik.


----------



## Skud (Feb 7, 2012)

Toshiba drives are a bit better than WD/Seagate in my experience.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats tking  Nice  review.You got a very nice deal.
I totally got shocked when technocrat asked for such a cheap price for the 750gb portable external usb3 drive.Now enjoy....


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> Congrats tking  Nice  review.You got a very nice deal.
> I totally got shocked when technocrat asked for such a cheap price for the 750gb portable external usb3 drive.Now enjoy....


My friend got a 500GB SH14 for 3.4k, thats 6.80/- per GB. Performance is same.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase and nice little review done by you.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> My friend got a 500GB SH14 for 3.4k, thats 6.80/- per GB. Performance is same.



Yup, 750 gb version is cheaper


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Congrats on your purchase and nice little review done by you.


Thanks.



Ghonada said:


> Yup, 750 gb version is cheaper


Yeah


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
 will they send it to different places like Karnataka?
i want to buy one when my seagate 1TB HDD gets back from RMA.i will sell it buy an external HDD.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> will they send it to different places like Karnataka?
> i want to buy one when my seagate 1TB HDD gets back from RMA.i will sell it buy an external HDD.


No, but you can try flipkart, they keep adata from time to time, but gets sold out fast.
External Hard Disks Price List India: Computer-accessories: Flipkart.com

Else ebay:
adata | eBay


----------



## Skud (Feb 7, 2012)

Bitfang also stock ADATA SSDs, might have HDDs as well.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

the one which tkin is having is not available in any of the above mentioned websites.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

Well theres a reason for that, as I had said earlier, throughout India Adata is distributed by rashi, which doesn't import most of the VFM models like 750GB SH14 and the ones they do import are priced as same as WD/Seagate counterparts, Technocrat kolkata imports Adata on their own and prices them very cheap, and imports models like 750GB SH14.

So if you want these models you have to go to technocrat kolkata(they have just run out of stocks for Adata hdds, new batch to arrive soon).


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for review!
Though ADATA also handle by Accel.....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> So if you want these models you have to go to technocrat kolkata(they have just run out of stocks for Adata hdds, new batch to arrive soon).



Did you get a bill with the serial numbers on?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats tkin. Its really faster than its seagate and wd counterparts. Pricing is really sweet.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for review!
> Though ADATA also handle by Accel.....


I didn't know that, I thought Rashi 

Accel is very good.



The Sorcerer said:


> Did you get a bill with the serial numbers on?


Yes, a bill, and a warranty slip with serial numbers on it.



vickybat said:


> Congrats tkin. Its really faster than its seagate and wd counterparts. Pricing is really sweet.


Yeah, since this has a toshiba drive in it, does toshiba make Desktop HDDs(internal)? Would be sweet.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ They make external 3.5inch harddrives but sell them cased as external.

Check *this* mate.


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2012)

Toshiba HDDs (internal) not available in retail, but only for OEMs afaik.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

so it is not possible for me to get the sh14 drive as it is near to impossible for me to come to kolkata and buy from technocrat..now i have to WD or seagate though knowing that there is a drive faster than these two at a cheaper price.btw what is the warranty period?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2012)

Its 3years replacement warranty.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ They make external 3.5inch harddrives but sell them cased as external.
> 
> Check *this* mate.


Gawd damn.



Skud said:


> Toshiba HDDs (internal) not available in retail, but only for OEMs afaik.


I had seen a few in laptops, none ever failed, guess the only remaining HDD manufacturer aside from Seagate and WD 



sukesh1090 said:


> so it is not possible for me to get the sh14 drive as it is near to impossible for me to come to kolkata and buy from technocrat..now i have to WD or seagate though knowing that there is a drive faster than these two at a cheaper price.btw what is the warranty period?


Blame WD and Seagate for monopolizing the market


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 9, 2012)

k i mailed technocrat and waiting for their reply regarding shipping it to my place.lets hope for the best.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> k i mailed technocrat and waiting for their reply regarding shipping it to my place.lets hope for the best.


Yeah, also some ADATA drives are available on ebay but priced same as WD/Seagate drives, if speed matters then instead of buying WD/Seagate you can buy those.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 10, 2012)

oh guys still now no reply from technocrat.whether they check their mail or not?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> oh guys still now no reply from technocrat.whether they check their mail or not?


Probably not, but wait a few days maybe


----------



## Askana (Feb 12, 2012)

Short & nice review


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2012)

Askana said:


> Short & nice review


Thanks.


----------

